
Startups, this is how design works — The Numbers | Wells Riley - jarederondu
http://www.wellsriley.com/blog/2012/startups-this-is-how-design-works-the-numbers/
======
dbcooper
"I have a flair for the extravagantly simple. I observe trends and politely
refuse them. I am proud of my integrity and honesty as a designer. I am an
entrepreneur who creates products, not business plans."

{sniggers}

------
michaelpinto
beware the designer who has a widow on his headline

